# 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht



## Liranon (5. September 2017)

*144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Guten Abend zusammen,
da das Thema Monitore irgendwie sehr speziell und von so super vielen Faktoren abhängt lagere ich das einmal aus meinem System Beratungsthread von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...gaming-streaming-rechner-monitor-4-jahre.html aus.

*6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?* Primär für den Monitor sind es Shooter (Overwatch, Quake Champions, PUBG, Destiny 2, CoDWWII, ...) sonst WoW, Witcher 3, ... Streaming - Visual Studio - Rechner sollte ~>4 jahre halten

Die größten Bauchschmerzen habe ich mit dem Monitor. BB, Lotterie, ...
Meine Liste sah bisher so aus:

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, 27" (UM.HX1EE.A01)
Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI
iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle, 27"
???? Asus ROG Swift (PG258Q) 62,33 cm (24,5 Zoll Full HD) Monitor (HDMI, 1ms, bis zu 240Hz, DisplayPort, USB3.0, G-Sync)

24" fände ich schon FAST zu klein. > 27" wäre hier zu groß.

Vielen Dank schon einmal vorab


----------



## 0ssi (5. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Wie immer die Frage bzw. der Hinweis: Braucht man bei 144Hz wirklich FreeSync/G-Sync obwohl das Tearing ohne Sync deutlich weniger ist als auf 60Hz ?
Warum sind nur Monitore mit TN Panel aufgelistet obwohl bekannt ist, daß diese nur blasse Farben wegen 6bit Farbtiefe + FRC meist Colorbanding haben.
Wäre nicht ein Monitor mit IPS oder sogar VA besser ? Größe und Auflösung sind natürlich vom Sitzabstand abhängig und ob Pixel oder FPS wichtiger sind.


----------



## Liranon (5. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*



0ssi schrieb:


> Wie immer die Frage bzw. der Hinweis: Braucht man bei 144Hz wirklich FreeSync/G-Sync obwohl das Tearing ohne Sync deutlich weniger ist als auf 60Hz ?
> Warum sind nur Monitore mit TN Panel aufgelistet obwohl bekannt ist, daß diese nur blasse Farben wegen 6bit Farbtiefe + FRC meist Colorbanding haben.
> Wäre nicht ein Monitor mit IPS oder sogar VA besser ? Größe und Auflösung sind natürlich vom Sitzabstand abhängig und ob Pixel oder FPS wichtiger sind.


Danke für die Antwort.
Die 1080Ti zieht die FPS ja momentan ohne Probleme in die passenden Bereiche. Würde ich dann aber in Zukunft bei noch besseren Games dann ggf. auf High/Ultra Qualität nicht deutlich unter die 140 kommen.
TN sind aktuell nur aufgelistet wegen der Reaktionszeiten und den Backlight Bleeding Probleme der Meisten Monitore? Ließt sich derzeit zumindest überall so?


----------



## 0ssi (5. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Was wäre dann das Problem bei 100FPS@144Hz ? Hast du jetzt Nachteile bei 40FPS@60Hz gegenüber 60FPS@60Hz ? Zockst du aktuell mit V-Sync weil dich Tearing stört ?


----------



## Liranon (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Aktuell habe ich noch einen alten TFT Monitor mit 2ms Reaktionsszeit. Alles was hiernach kommt kann nur besser sein. Möchte nur aus dem Neuen Gerät das Optimum rausholen ohne ein Gerät 10 mal zum Support zurück zu schicken


----------



## rhalin (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Mach dich doch nicht vorher fertig von Sachen die du so liest, bestell dir den wo du meinst der würde passen. 
Tests gibt es ja meist genug im Netz. Oder du musst dann halt in eine Laden gehen und ihn dort kaufen. Was andere stört muss dich noch lange nicht stören.
Ich habe mir auch gerade einen Samsung mit VA Panel gekauft , ausgepackt, angeschlossen , schöne Farben, keine Pixelfehler ,  passt.
Sogar das es Curved ist finde ich jetzt gar nicht so schlecht obwohl ich da arge Bedenken hatte [emoji16]


----------



## Viking30k (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Würde ich auch so machen habe auch einen gekauft der eher durchwachsene Bewertungen erhalten hat 

Ich selber bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Monitor

Ist er Asus mit 34“ Weiß das Modell nicht auswendig aber der ist besser als ich aufgrund der Bewertungen vermutet hätte


----------



## amer_der_erste (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*



rhalin schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht vorher fertig von Sachen die du so liest, bestell dir den wo du meinst der würde passen.
> Tests gibt es ja meist genug im Netz. Oder du musst dann halt in eine Laden gehen und ihn dort kaufen. Was andere stört muss dich noch lange nicht stören.
> Ich habe mir auch gerade einen Samsung mit VA Panel gekauft , ausgepackt, angeschlossen , schöne Farben, keine Pixelfehler ,  passt.
> Sogar das es Curved ist finde ich jetzt gar nicht so schlecht obwohl ich da arge Bedenken hatte [emoji16]



Welcher ist es denn geworden?


----------



## rhalin (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+&gt; G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Hatte natürlich mehrere auf dem Zettel, den "Entscheider" spielte dann das Blitzangebot beim großen A . 
Für 249,- kann man den ruhig mal testen dachte ich mir. 
Die Berichte waren ja eher durchwachsen , war aber auch der einzige ohne TN Display in meiner Liste.
24 Zoll nur weil meine 470er keine hohen Frameraten auf 27 WQHD schaffen würde und ich nicht vor habe eine dickere GPU zu kaufen.

Samsung C24FG70, 23.5" (LC24FG70FQUX/EN)


----------



## Liranon (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz wäre dann mein Favorit. 200€ Aufpreis für XB271HU finde ich übertrieben. Wobei der eigentlich auch schon zu teuer ist.

----------
Beide zu groß aber der Interesse wegen:

@rhalin der Samsung U28E590D 71,12 cm (28 Zoll) Monitor (HDMI, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 60 Hz Aktualisierungsrate, 3840 x 2160 Pixel) schwarz-glänzend ist gerade bei 299 statt 499

Wie gut sind eigentlich 4k TNs bei dem heutigen Technologie Stack: Asus MG28UQ 71,12 cm (28 Zoll) Monitor (HDMI, 1ms Reaktionszeit, 4K UHD, Displayport) schwarz


----------



## Liranon (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+&gt; G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

-- doppelpost --


----------



## Teriodis (6. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Hey 

Ich nutze den Acer Predator 27 zoll.

Im tn panel und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Grüse 

Bin aber


----------



## BeaverCheese (8. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Hallo.

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen den hier:
XG2703-GS G-Sync Gaming-Flaggschiff - LED-Monitore - Products - ViewSonic

Der ist mit 4 MS Reaktionszeit und 165 Hz auch für Shooter geeignet und hat dank IPS super Farben und Blickwinkel.

Geiles Teil!


----------



## Liranon (11. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*



Liranon schrieb:


> Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz wäre dann mein Favorit.


Der ist es geworden. Kam Samstag an. Mach riesig Spaß damit zu zocken  Danke euch nochmal


----------



## delobre (11. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*

Hey, ich steig mal hier in die Diskussion ein. Ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft eine 1080ti kaufen und dementsprechend einen passenden Monitor. Gedacht hab ich da an 1440P und 144Hz (spiele Shooter wie Overwatch). Ob GSync dabei sein muss, müsst ihr mir sagen ^^ IPS sollte es haben, so wie ich das hier jetzt rauslesen konnte. Der oben beschriebene Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz hat nur TN. 

Meine Frage: Gibts da wirklich Unterschiede zwischen IPS, TN und TFT? Und wie siehts mit 144Hz aus? lohnen sich die 200 Aufpreis? Merkt man das in Shootern?


----------



## Jerem1ah (12. September 2017)

*AW: 144hz WQHD+> G-Sync für Shooter u.ä. gesucht*



delobre schrieb:


> Hey, ich steig mal hier in die Diskussion ein. Ich wollte mir in naher Zukunft eine 1080ti kaufen und dementsprechend einen passenden Monitor. Gedacht hab ich da an 1440P und 144Hz (spiele Shooter wie Overwatch). Ob GSync dabei sein muss, müsst ihr mir sagen ^^ IPS sollte es haben, so wie ich das hier jetzt rauslesen konnte. Der oben beschriebene Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz hat nur TN.
> 
> Meine Frage: Gibts da wirklich Unterschiede zwischen IPS, TN und TFT? Und wie siehts mit 144Hz aus? lohnen sich die 200 Aufpreis? Merkt man das in Shootern?



Ich habe das mehr oder weniger hier etwas beantwortet: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-kein-monitor-mehr-gekauft.html#post9022533

Der Acer predator mit ips war heute kurzzeitig für 550eur also 200eur billiger zu haben. Das war aber so schnell ausverkauft habe das selber nur um wenige Minuten verpasst.


----------

